# Hocus Pocus Soundtrack



## Isabella_Price

I just wanted to share this extremely rare album with everyone; the soundtrack for the 1993 movie 'Hocus Pocus'. It's the full promotional soundtrack as well as a few extras compressed in a .zip file. 

Click here for the download link!


Enjoy!


----------



## purpleferrets3

Thanks!! My favorite Halloween movie of all time!


----------



## jtohm

Thank you for this. I've been searching for this album for years. "Hocus Pocus" is one of my favorite Halloween movies. Love the music.


----------



## LRB Scarecrow

Thanks for sharing this! Feel free to PM me regarding any of these:

http://www.filmmusicsite.com/members.cgi?go=member&meid=10635


----------



## diggerc

Cool beans


----------



## Guest

Yays! I love this movie!! (who doesn't?)


----------



## diggerc

I just wish there where a studio version of Sarah Jessica Parker's song.


----------



## grimpumpkin13

Me too! This is the song we sang as a lullaby to my daughter and she loves it!


----------



## sneakykid

diggerc said:


> I just wish there where a studio version of Sarah Jessica Parker's song.


Amen to that!


----------



## sneakykid

diggerc said:


> I just wish there where a studio version of Sarah Jessica Parker's song.


Amen to that!


----------



## The Real Joker

Awesome, thanks for the link!

I used "Come Little Children" (by Kate the Great ) last year on my Halloween mix CD I burned for Halloween night.
Everyone loved it


----------



## bfright

it's a great background sound effects,


----------



## printersdevil

Thank you! Love it and will use at my annual Be WITCHY party! I would love to have the soundtrack from Practical Magic, but don't know how to look for it.


----------



## Brodahisou

Thank you so much for this. I really appreciate it, Fantastic film with a great soundtrack.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

Thank you for sharing this! I appreciate this so much. Has been my favorite movie since I was a kid. 🎃


----------

